# Saltwater fishing laws ????



## Mt. Man (Jul 12, 2010)

Is there a law restricting the number of rods per license fishermen to 2 rods? How many hand lines or folding crab traps may be used for crabbing? I have checked the laws and found nothing on the amount of rods allowed but got confused on the crabbing laws. Any local knowledge greatly appreciated.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Best thing to do is call the DNR and ask them. 

There is a 2 rod/person limit in freshwater unless fishing from a boat. Nothing about saltwater that I've ever seen.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Clarification, here's the website to the South Carolina Code of Laws Title 50 page where it does mention these regulations. 

http://www.scstatehouse.gov/code/t50c013.htm

SECTION 50-13-10. Lawful methods of catching game fish. 
The catching of game fish in all waters of the State shall be only with hook and line, fly rod, casting rod, pole and line and hand line. Not more than two of the above-mentioned devices may be used by any one individual while fishing.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

MBsandflea said:


> Clarification, here's the website to the South Carolina Code of Laws Title 50 page where it does mention these regulations.
> 
> http://www.scstatehouse.gov/code/t50c013.htm
> 
> ...


reading the rest of that page, it looks like it applies to fresh water. although it doesnt specifically say salt or fresh water, it does mention a few bodies of fresh water. that and they keep saying "game" fish.

i dunno...it does say all state waters though, too.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I dont remember seeing anything about fishing rod restrictions in salt water.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

I just called and spoke to the SCDNR. There is no restrictions on the amount of rods and reels used by saltwater anglers when fishing from the surf. You can call and confirm by contacting the law enforcement division 843-953-9300


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

Great Job!! Thanks for clearing that up. Of course I often find it impossible to keep up with more than 2 poles at a time since I usually have fish on both of them...  hehehehe


----------



## Mt. Man (Jul 12, 2010)

I called dnr and was told I could use as many rods as I wanted in saltwater. They said in freshwater you could take as many rods as you want but could just fish with 2 at one time.


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

My rule of thumb has always been that if they're biting, you can only handle one rod at a time. If they're not biting, 20 rods won't help you.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

I dont fish with more than 2 rods either. God forbid you get into a school and hook up on 3 or 4 rods at the same time. That is just too much chaos for one person.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

thanks for doing that. so this regulation posted up is for freshwater then. thats what i was thinking.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

I figured instead of speculating all day it would be much easier to call and find out. Im headed down in 2 weeks and i dont want to break any laws. I am planning on moving there next april or may so it was good knowledge to have either way.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

If you read that law closely, it says "ALL" waters of South Carolina. All means everything from fresh to one mile off the coast. I was directed to that page from a DNR officer on another board, here is his posting......

Remember not all laws are printed in the rules & regs booklet. Theres no way state could afford to print the Title 50 Law Book which is ( I just looked) 761 pages long. And thats just the State Laws not the US Code of Laws(Feds).Keep in mind the book we're given includes all state game laws plus US Coast Guard Regs with some maps of coastal areas included. The most used and prevalent regs are printed in free booklet. Migratory and Trapping regs are in a seperate brochure.
If you look online under Title 50-13-10 the fishing with too many devices is explained...no more than 2 per person 

In my question I didn't explain the circumstances that lead to me asking the question, so I've asked him to about the application of the law itself because of the use of the word "ALL" but the rest of the law applying to freshwater. But, anyone who's dealt with court on regular basis knows how a judge thinks. To a judge ALL means just that, just like speeding in a construction zone....even if they aren't working in it, you still have to go the limit posted.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

MBsandflea said:


> . . . . The most used and prevalent regs are printed in free booklet. . . .


I'm not doubting you at all because Article 1 of Section 13 has that word "Generally," but if they are going to enforce that law, then the revision of the rules and regulations should make it clear. Heck, both freshwater (p.8) and saltwater (p.14) have a "Methods and Devices" section and a "Hook and Line" subsection. If they can provide the 2-rod limit in one (which they do in the freshwater section), they can provide it in another. Honestly, that part he wrote you back (above) is horse$hit. If a rod limit is one of the "most used and prevalent regs" in freshwater, why wouldn't it be in saltwater?

It is starting to smell a lot like a "since-we're-out-checking-licenses-now-let's-be-deliberately-vague-on-the-regs-to-write-more-citations-bull$hit-racket" to me. To be safe, I'd stick with two rods.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

BubbaHoTep said:


> I'm not doubting you at all because Article 1 of Section 13 has that word "Generally," but if they are going to enforce that law, then the revision of the rules and regulations should make it clear. Heck, both freshwater (p.8) and saltwater (p.14) have a "Methods and Devices" section and a "Hook and Line" subsection. If they can provide the 2-rod limit in one (which they do in the freshwater section), they can provide it in another. Honestly, that part he wrote you back (above) is horse$hit. If a rod limit is one of the "most used and prevalent regs" in freshwater, why wouldn't it be in saltwater?
> 
> It is starting to smell a lot like a "since-we're-out-checking-licenses-now-let's-be-deliberately-vague-on-the-regs-to-write-more-citations-bull$hit-racket" to me. To be safe, I'd stick with two rods.


This. I never fish with more than 2 rods anyway, unless I'm throwing jigs while 2 soak.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Dont mind MB...he just likes to deliberately argue with me. If i said the sky was blue...he would say it was yellow. I called marine resources who transfered me to law enforcement. The seargent on duty told me that there was no limit on the amount of rods and angler could use while fishing from the beach.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

jhammon30 said:


> Dont mind MB...he just likes to deliberately argue with me. If i said the sky was blue...he would say it was yellow. I called marine resources who transfered me to law enforcement. The seargent on duty told me that there was no limit on the amount of rods and angler could use while fishing from the beach.


Read what I said closely next time, I stated something clearly...you seem to be hard of understanding. 

By the way, did you take the office location, name, rank, badge number or anything of the person you spoke with? In the event you run into a questionable situation it's always good to be able tell someone exactly who said what so that they may contact that person. Being from out of state I doubt you're very familiar with the way things work in our "neck of the woods." We have something called the "Good Ol' Boy System" down here. This is a system where things are adjusted as needed, when needed and by whomever needs them adjusted, and they don't have to tell anyone it's being adjusted.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

As far as "don't mind MB" I think you're wrong. He is most likely a hell of a fisherman, local and can give a lot of good tips to us now and againers. I did talk to an SCDNR Officer (Officer to Officer) this morning and he said no 2 rod limit in saltwater, as the SCDNR reg. states. As far as the "Good Ol' Boy System" I can't answer that! I guess if an Officer wants to dig far enough he may find something!


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

unlike MB i have never questioned his ability to fish. If you refer to the "Last friday at Garden City" thread you will see that he enjoys bashing me for the species that i choose to target. Case in point the "Horry County and Shark Fishing" thread that was just posted. I advised the gentleman to travel to the next county...MB told him the best spots to fish even though he specifically asked about how to get away with shark fishing. The "last Friday at Garden City" thread was about a guy who may have accidentally hooked a shark and he was accused of targeting them by MB. Anyone else seeing the pattern here? Again i have never questioned his fishing methods or abilities and i dont appriciate anyone questioning mine


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

On a more positive note I am glad that someone else called and confirmed what i was told this morning.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Actually that latest thread (HCASF) asked about getting a bait to the outer bar and did not specifically mention "getting away" with . . . . nevermind

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

You would have to read both threads to understand. It doesnt matter...i am not arguing with him anymore. I will fish for what i like...he will fish for what he likes and as long as he isnt bashing me for the species i choose to target then we will all get along  We just might up end being neighbors next may so he should probably try and like me at some point here.


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Actually that latest thread (HCASF) asked about getting a bait to the outer bar and did not specifically mention "getting away" with . . . . nevermind
> 
> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


And I am not the only one who interpreted his post that way


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

jhammon30 said:


> And I am not the only one who interpreted his post that way


"I have a tendency to over engineer things, but I thought my 15' surf rod might be just the thing to launch a bait out to the bar. If I recall, it is a good ways out. A couple of questions: If a local law enforcement officer sees me out there around sunset, will he be curious about whether I'm sharking with a rig that big?"

Actually, this is exactly what his post said. A 15ft fishing rod just means more distance for casting and gives no indication of what's on the other end.


----------



## clawdad (Mar 15, 2010)

JHammon, here is one local that defends you. This sandflea is totally against anyone who does not fish in the excact manner or species as himself. Theres alot of fish in the ocean and alot of ocean for those who fish, theres room for everyone.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

clawdad said:


> JHammon, here is one local that defends you. This sandflea is totally against anyone who does not fish in the excact manner or species as himself. Theres alot of fish in the ocean and alot of ocean for those who fish, theres room for everyone.


Sorry partner, I'm not against fishing for anything as long as it's legal. Intentionally attracting or hooking sharks, no matter what "rig" you are using, is illegal in Horry County. "They're already there" has also been proven to not be a reason. I'm also against cleaning and skinning gamefish with size/creel limits while fishing so that you can take more than the limit. Add two other time honored traditions, measuring with a thumb on each end and "it's going to die so it's legal," that also happen frequently. 

I'm for protecting our natural resources in a legal manner so that they are here for all of us to enjoy. Laws are there for a reason, you don't break them because "nothing else is biting" or "no one is looking." Some of us in South Carolina recognize that if we don't adhere to regulations placed on wildlife, it won't be here to enjoy. Same goes for hunting, just because a rabbit is eating your garden in June doesn't mean you can kill it...it's out of season. Laws are laws, not guidelines.

All of those little things that some people consider no big deal impact us all in the end. Just because someone isn't looking when it's done doesn't make it right to do and doesn't mean there isn't some kind of long term effect from it. 
It's the responsibility of society in general to govern ourselves. If we had, there wouldn't be a slot on redfish, ban on certain types of grouper or snapper, regulations on weakfish etc. If you're one of the "Bubba" crowd that doesn't seem to think any laws apply to you, pay your debt in the end. But if you aren't, then you'd have common sense enough to look at yourself and recognize that standing and watching someone break ANY law and not making any kind of attempt to acknowledge it makes you no better than them and just as guilty.


----------



## clawdad (Mar 15, 2010)

Sandflea, That is an intelligent post you have made, and surely myself and others totally agree with you 100% on this!!!! The problem here goes back to the original post from the thread "last friday night" when 'cocky' made his original post there was not one bit of intentional law breaking (of which you accused him of). He was just a guy with a very curious question and looking for help on a board made up of fellow fishermen, most of whom are willing to assist and share knowledge. Ive learned a ton on this site and had i of had this miserable of an encounter my first time I would have given up long ago. Its all good, lets help each other. No hard feelings.


----------



## Avid (Jul 26, 2010)

Lots of great replies in this thread..great read with an evening beer. :beer:
Jesses HuntinG
Avid


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

MBsandflea said:


> Sorry partner, I'm not against fishing for anything as long as it's legal. Intentionally attracting or hooking sharks, no matter what "rig" you are using, is illegal in Horry County. "They're already there" has also been proven to not be a reason. I'm also against cleaning and skinning gamefish with size/creel limits while fishing so that you can take more than the limit. Add two other time honored traditions, measuring with a thumb on each end and "it's going to die so it's legal," that also happen frequently.
> 
> I'm for protecting our natural resources in a legal manner so that they are here for all of us to enjoy. Laws are there for a reason, you don't break them because "nothing else is biting" or "no one is looking." Some of us in South Carolina recognize that if we don't adhere to regulations placed on wildlife, it won't be here to enjoy. Same goes for hunting, just because a rabbit is eating your garden in June doesn't mean you can kill it...it's out of season. Laws are laws, not guidelines.
> 
> ...


I dont recall ever saying that i was going to be casting any shark rigs in Myrtle Beach and you still trashed my choice of species to target...im just saying


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

jhammon30 said:


> I dont recall ever saying that i was going to be casting any shark rigs in Myrtle Beach and you still trashed my choice of species to target...im just saying


Rather than play with it, you've got a PM and an invitation.


----------



## westeyes (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey there,

As a non-resident with a 14 day license, am I legally able to catch my own live bait, or do I have to pay for an extra license to do so?


----------



## Diamondwrapper (Sep 22, 2007)

I would think that if you have a licence you would have full access.


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

westeyes said:


> Hey there,
> 
> As a non-resident with a 14 day license, am I legally able to catch my own live bait, or do I have to pay for an extra license to do so?


Yes


----------

